# Bike Festival Saalhausen 2013



## Sharkattack (29. Mai 2013)

Liebe Sportsfreunde,
wir mÃ¶chten euch zum *Bike-Festival 2013 am 6./7. Juli* in Lennestadt-Saalhausen herzlich einladen.

Am Samstag *06.07.2013 findet der SKS-Shark Attack Marathon* statt.

Neben dem 3. Lauf zur Nutrixxion-Marathon-Trophy richten wir in diesem Jahr auch die Landesverbandsmeisterschaften des Landes Nordrhein-Westfalen aus. Auf den drei Distanzen von 40km/1300hm, 60km/1800hm und 100km/3000hm erwarten Euch, wie auch in den letzten Jahren viele kleine knackige Anstiege, lange Abfahrten und jede Menge Singletrails. In diesem Jahr wurde der Singletrailanteil noch einmal erhÃ¶ht. Durch eine Erweiterung des Streckennetzes gibt es noch mehr FahrspaÃ und Action. Traumhafte Ausblicke Ã¼ber das LennestÃ¤dter, Kirchhundemer und Schmallenberger Sauerland verknÃ¼pft mit flowigem Trailerlebnis garantieren Euch ein unvergessliches Erlebnis.

Start ist fÃ¼r alle Distanzen um 09:00 Uhr.

Es geht zunÃ¤chst 20km Ã¼ber das nÃ¶rdliche Saalhauser Waldgebiet mit einer lockeren EinfÃ¼hrung und den ersten Singletrails, bevor es noch einmal Ã¼ber Start/Ziel und die erste Verpflegungsstation geht.

Dann erwartet Euch der Anstieg zum Potsdammer Platz, unterhalb des Alpenhaus. Dort befindet sich auch die Streckenteilung zwischen Lang- und Kurzstrecke. WÃ¤hrend sich die Kurzstrecke jeder Menge FahrspaÃ auf dem Eselpfad Richtung Oberhundem widmet, kÃ¤mpft sich die Langstrecke langsam zum HÃ¤rdler, dem hÃ¶hsten Berg Lennestadts. Nach dem Erklimmen dieses kleinen Riesen folgen jede Menge flowige Trails Richtung Rhein-Weser-Turm, wo sich auch eine weitere Verpflegung befindet. Nach dem Auffrischen des Energiespeichers gehtÂ´s weiterhin locker der Kurzstrecke hinterher, in Richtung Eselspfad. Auf dem Eselpfad erwarten Euch ein paar nette Trails mit ein paar Wurzeln und kleinen technischen Passagen bespickt. Am Alpenhaus gehtÂ´s mit schicken Trails weiter, bis Ihr Ã¼ber einen Hauptwanderweg zum HÃ¶lzernen Kreuz kommt. Von dort an gehtÂ´s mit einer langen Abfahrt in Richtung Ziel.

Kurzstrecke       =1xNordschleife(20km) + 1xKurzstrecke (20km)

Halbmarathon     =1xNordschleife(20km) + 1xLangstrecke (40km)

Marathon           =1xNordschleife(20km) + 2xLangstrecke (2x40km)

Weitere Infos, sowie Anmeldecenter findet Ihr auf http://www.mtb-sharkattack.net

Im Anschluss an den Marathon findet das Eliminator-Sprint-Race der Bundesliga statt. Lasst Euch das nicht entgehenâ¦ Es lohnt sich.

Gegen Abend gibtÂ´s Live-Musik heimischer Nachwuchsbands, bei hoffentlich gutem Wetter ;-)

Am Sonntag *07.07.2013 finden das Finale der Int. MTB Bundesliga* mit Rennen der Klassen U 19, U 23, Master und der Elite m/w statt.Ausserdem ein Rennen der U 17 und der ARAG-SchÃ¼ler Cup von der U 7 bis zur U 15.

Wir kÃ¶nnen natÃ¼rlich auch die Anmeldung des Marathon oder SchÃ¼ler Cup U 7 bis U 15 bei T&V fÃ¼r Sie vornehmen. 
Das gilt auch fÃ¼r die Anmeldung der Rennen U17 bis Elite bei Datasport.
Hierzu senden Sie uns bitte alle Daten zu. FÃ¼r Marathon die GrÃ¶sse des TShirts nicht vergessen.
Wir melden uns.
Bei Problemen mit der Meldung oder Fragen dazu, sendet uns eine Mail an
[email protected]

Meldet Euch jetzt anâ¦

Euer Shark Attack Team


----------



## Sharkattack (15. Juni 2013)

Im Ziel gibt es in diesem Jahr Finishergetränke von Krombacher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curago (21. Juni 2013)

Hallo.Hab mich für die mittlere Distanz angemeldet.Wer ist schon mal da gefahren und kann mir was zur Strecke erzählen.? Danke


----------



## PirateW (21. Juni 2013)

Ich  auf der kurzen...also eben nur eine Runde. Hart :-D mir reichte das :-D


----------



## PirateW (21. Juni 2013)

P.S. Aber eine der tollsten Strecken die ich kenne. Lohnt sich...macht Spass.


----------



## Metalmaster (21. Juni 2013)

Grad angemeldet für die Kurzdistanz. Ist die Strecke hier schon mal jemand gefahren?


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Juni 2013)

bitte lese dir die letzten beiträge durch, dann hast du eine antwort auf deine frage.


ich werde wieder die lange runde unter die räder nehmen.
einer der besten marathons die ich gefahren bin.


----------



## PirateW (21. Juni 2013)

Metalmaster schrieb:


> Grad angemeldet für die Kurzdistanz. Ist die Strecke hier schon mal jemand gefahren?



Ja..vor 2 Jahren. Das erste Rennen mit waden und Oberschenkel kraempfen :-D. Aber hat Laune gemacht ohne Ende....klingt komisch...is aber so.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (21. Juni 2013)

Die Strecke ist eh immer etwas anders, daher macht eine aussage dazu wenig Sinn.

ich bin bisher immer die kurze gefahren und war mehr als bedient 

Lohnt sich definitiv!!!


----------



## Metalmaster (21. Juni 2013)

Danke Leute für die Infos, aber ich Glaube nach Willingen letzte Woche kann mich nichts mehr schocken...... Also dann Kette rechts und immer schön meinem Staub hinterher fahren


----------



## PirateW (22. Juni 2013)

Metalmaster schrieb:


> Danke Leute für die Infos, aber ich Glaube nach Willingen letzte Woche kann mich nichts mehr schocken...... Also dann Kette rechts und immer schön meinem Staub hinterher fahren



Also willingen und saalhausen dürfte null vergleichbar sein .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curago (24. Juni 2013)

In der Ausschreibung steht 60 km und 1600 Hm.Andere Quellen schreiben von 64 Km und 1800 Hm.Weis jemand näheres? Danke.


----------



## Sharkattack (28. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
hier die Kilometer- und Höhenangaben des Marathon
am 6. Juli in Saalhausen

40 km / 1150 hm
59 km / 1600 hm
98 km / 2800 hm

Ein Newsletter mit einer Karte, den Höhenprofilen, 
den Verpflegungsstationen usw. geht 
Anfang der nächsten Woche an alle gemeldeten Fahrer raus.

Die Anmeldung ist noch bis Sonntagabend 23.59 Uhr
unter folgendem Link möglich
https://ssl.time-and-voice.com/mtb/saalhausen-2013/anmeldung


----------



## curago (28. Juni 2013)

Danke für die Info.Freu mich auf nächsten Samstag.Bis dann..


----------



## TIGERBEAT (29. Juni 2013)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## larres (1. Juli 2013)

Wie sieht es hier aus mit Nachmeldungen vor Ort?
Ist das noch möglich?


----------



## Deleted 83484 (1. Juli 2013)

also so wie ich die Anmeldeliste interpretiere sollten da noch wenige möglich sein....

500 Startplätze gibt es:

Wettbewerb 	      männlich 	weiblich 	gesamt 	 
gesamt 	                     373 	38      	411 	 
Kurzdistanz (35 km) 	     161 	24 	        185 	
Mitteldistanz (64 km) 	     135 	12 	        147 	
Langdistanz (93 km) 	       77 	  2 	          79

also theoretisch noch 89 freie Plätze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sharkattack (1. Juli 2013)

Nachmeldungen sind vor Ort noch möglich


----------



## Rumas (4. Juli 2013)

In was für einen Zustand wird den Samstag die Strecke sein, regnen soll es ja nicht mehr und für Samstag ist Sonnne und 23 Grad gemeldet....


----------



## Deleted 83484 (5. Juli 2013)

gerade gesehen:

Startnummernpfand des Â»SKS-Sharkattack-MarathonÂ«
Startnummernpfand ist an der Startnummernausgabe zu entrichten und kann dort auch wieder gegen RÃ¼ckgabe eingelÃ¶st werden.
Die HÃ¶he des Startnummernpfand betrÃ¤gt 5,-â¬.
Dieser wird nur gegen unversehrter, gereinigter Startnummer erstattet!!!

Man darf die Nummer also behalten...dann kostet es 5 Euro????

oder kann man den Transponder hintendrauf abreissen und bekommt so die 5 Euro auch zurÃ¼ck???


----------



## Johnny Rico (6. Juli 2013)

War wieder schön bei euch! Danke für die Orga


----------



## DaKe (6. Juli 2013)

Hallo

Ein paar Bildchen sind wieder auf unserer Team Seite zu sehen.

http://team-langenberg-marathon.de

Bitte


----------



## Heisenberg_10 (6. Juli 2013)

scheint aber diesmal ohne schwerwiegende stürze geklappt zu haben oder?


----------



## DaKe (6. Juli 2013)

das Führungsfahrzeug war auch diese Reise etwas besser 


Gruß
DaKe


----------



## GrüneRose (7. Juli 2013)

Der WDR war mit der Lokalzeit da, hat jemand einen Link zur Mediathek?


----------



## Metalmaster (7. Juli 2013)

http://www1.wdr.de/mediathek/video/...alhausen100_size-L.html?autostart=true#banner


----------



## DaKe (7. Juli 2013)

hallo

must du halt vorspulen bis es anfängt.

http://www1.wdr.de/mediathek/video/...westfalen/videolokalzeitsuedwestfalen216.html

Gruß
DaKe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 83484 (7. Juli 2013)

Also ich bin etwas enttäuscht von der Veranstaltung. Die Jahre vorher war da die Hölle los...jetzt ähnelte es einer Vereinsausfahrt. Bei manchen CTF's der Winterbike-Trophy war mehr los!!!

Wie kam es das "nur" 500 Starter ( insgesamt) zugelassen wurden??? Sonst waren es doch deutlich mehr !?!?

Positiv:
*diesmal keine Parkplatzprobleme
*Strecke war eindeutig ausgezeichnet/beflattert
*die wenigen Streckenposten waren sehr freundlich, besten Dank dafür!
*das Wetter war wunderbar, Fernsicht garantiert 
*die Nudeln waren frisch und sehr lecker

Negativ:
*die furchtbar frühe Startzeit 
*die Strecke selber war ( für mich anstrengend aber ) irgendwie               anspruchslos, hatte es schwieriger in Erinnerung
*nur eine Verpflegung auf der kurzen Runde
*Startnummer gegen Shirt
*die Streckenlängen/Höhenmeter wichen offenbar um einiges von der Ausschreibung ab

 Andere Veranstaltungen können einiges besser ( einige auch nicht ) , trotzdem grosses Lob an die Ausrichter. Solch ein Wochenende auszurichten zolle ich grossen Respekt.

Für mich bleibt fraglich ob ich mir den frühen Stress nochmal antue.

Nächste "Haltestelle": Grafschaft


----------



## Deleted 83484 (7. Juli 2013)

...und mindestens 1 Sturz gab es....auf einer Abfahrt...sonst wäre dort kein Rettungswagen gewesen !!

ich hoffe dem-/ derjenigen geht es wieder gut !!!


----------



## curago (7. Juli 2013)

Grunzi schrieb:


> Also ich bin etwas enttäuscht von der Veranstaltung. Die Jahre vorher war da die Hölle los...jetzt ähnelte es einer Vereinsausfahrt. Bei manchen CTF's der Winterbike-Trophy war mehr los!!!
> 
> Wie kam es das "nur" 500 Starter ( insgesamt) zugelassen wurden??? Sonst waren es doch deutlich mehr !?!?
> 
> ...


Dann faht doch mal die Mittel oder Langdistanz.Auf der Kurzen rumeiern und dann meckern zu Anspruchlos kann jeder.Ich war mit der mittleren bedient.Tolle Strecke und Orga.Willingen 7.30 Uhr war früh. Aber 9.00 Uhr passt ja woh.l Nächstes Jahr gerne wieder.


----------



## Rumas (7. Juli 2013)

Bin auch die kurze gefahren und kann die Kritik an der Strecke nicht nachvollziehen. Gerade in der zweiten  Hälfte fand ich den Singletrailanteil gegenüber anderen Strecken ziemlich hoch und wenn man sich die Zeitenliste anschaut hatten einige genug zu kämpfen.
Wem 9 Uhr zu früh ist der muss halt zuhause bleiben. Wann sollen Marathons denn starten um 12 Uhr ?? ... und die die auf der Langstrecke 6 Std und mehr brauchen kommen bei Flutlicht ins Ziel und der Veranstalter kann dann um Mitternacht abbauen... Völlig unberechtigte Kritik, es eiern nicht alle auf der kurzen rum...

Nachdem ich 08 und 09 schon mal in Saalhauen gefahren bin und die Veranstaltungen ein großes Desaster waren hat mich diese Veranstaltung  überzeugt nächstes Jahr wieder zukommmen.


----------



## der_schneider (7. Juli 2013)

Auch aus meiner Sicht eine sehr nette Veranstaltung. Super Wetter, Strecke OK, Verpflegung OK. Zweite Verpflegung war ein bisserl spät - aber das bedeutet wohl nur, dass ich zu langsam war ;-)

Mein besonderer Dank gilt den vielen Helfern! Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass viele ehrenamtlich dabei waren, damit wir unsere Runde drehen können!!! Vielen, vielen Dank dafür, weiter so, Saalhausen


----------



## alex80 (7. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

ich fand die Veranstaltung großartig, schöne Strecke mit anspruchsvollen Steigungen, tollen Trails und allem, was einen Marathon ausmacht.
Meinen Rennbericht gibt es wie immer hier:

http://www.alexander-rebs.de/?pid=3&read=1&beitrag=109


Viele Grüße,
Alex


----------



## keep-cycling (7. Juli 2013)

Hey!
Ich fand es alles zusammen sehr gut. Über die Uhrzeit kann man sicherlich streiten, je nach länge der Anreise, ist 9 Uhr sicherlich früh. In der Mittagshitze (falls Sommer ist), muss ich allerdings auch nicht fahren.

Somit: weiter so.


----------



## TIGERBEAT (7. Juli 2013)

Ich bin zum ersten mal in Saalhausen gefahren und fand die Veranstaltung auch super. Ich hatte nur das Gefühl das man auf manchen Wegen zwei, dreimal schauen musste wo es langeht. Ansonsten top abwechslungsreiche Strecke. Ich bin nächstes Jahr wieder dabei.


----------



## Metalmaster (7. Juli 2013)

Ich bin ebenfalls zum ersten mal in Saslhausen gefahren, für mich gibt es nichts zu bemängeln bis auf meine schlaffen Oberschenkel auf den ersten 15. Kilometern. Das Höhenprofil ganz zu Anfang auf den ersten 5 - 6 KM hat mir vorher etwas angst gemacht, fand es aber halb so schlimm.Der Singletrailanteil war gut und anspruchsvoll. Die Startzeit ist meines Erachtens ebenfalls sehr gut gewählt. Willingen war zu früh und Neheim war mit 11:30 etwas zu spät. Alles in allem gibt es von mir die Note 1 für die Ausrichtung des Marathons. Danke an alle Helfer und Ausrichter der Strecke. Die Streckenführung war super. Nächstes Jahr wird sich wieder angemeldet. @Grunzi: Wenn du denjenigen meinst der auf der Abfahrt bei ca. km 11 versorgt werden musste ging es scheinbar einigermaßen. Er war hinterher im Zielbereich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der böse Wolf (8. Juli 2013)

Rumas schrieb:


> Bin auch die kurze gefahren und kann die Kritik an der Strecke nicht nachvollziehen. Gerade in der zweiten  Hälfte fand ich den Singletrailanteil gegenüber anderen Strecken ziemlich hoch und wenn man sich die Zeitenliste anschaut hatten einige genug zu kämpfen.
> Wem 9 Uhr zu früh ist der muss halt zuhause bleiben. Wann sollen Marathons denn starten um 12 Uhr ?? ... und die die auf der Langstrecke 6 Std und mehr brauchen kommen bei Flutlicht ins Ziel und der Veranstalter kann dann um Mitternacht abbauen... Völlig unberechtigte Kritik, es eiern nicht alle auf der kurzen rum...
> 
> Nachdem ich 08 und 09 schon mal in Saalhauen gefahren bin und die Veranstaltungen ein großes Desaster waren hat mich diese Veranstaltung  überzeugt nächstes Jahr wieder zu kommen.



Es gibt auch noch Möglichkeiten zwischen 9:00h und 12:00h. Für Leute mit längerer Anreise wäre 10:00h sicherlich angenehmer und selbst der langsamste sollte vor dem Flutlicht im Ziel sein. 

Ich habe die Veranstaltung auch mehr als Vereinsmeisterschaft empfunden. Es waren geschätzt eine Hand voll Hobbysportler dabei. Wenn man natürlich aus dem Ort kommt und niemanden von weiter weg dabei möchte, dann würde ich für 9:00h, besser früher plädieren.

Die Strecke fand ich für einen Marathon in Ordnung. Die Trails am Ende haben recht gut feez gemacht.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall aufgrund der Startzeit und des Teilnehmerfeldes nächstes Jahr nicht dabei sein, auch wenn die Veranstaltung alles in allem sehr nett war.

Grüße
Der böse Wolf


----------



## Johnny Rico (8. Juli 2013)

Komme nächstes Jahr auch wieder. Und wegen der super Startzeit hat man - auch bei einer weiteren Anfahrt - sogar noch was vom Sonntagnachmittag. Und das find ich super...

Cheers!


----------



## curago (8. Juli 2013)

Auf der Mittleren nur 113 Finisher!?Gemeldet waren doch 150.Wo ist denn der Rest geblieben? Habe von 2 Fahrern mitbekommen die  kurz vor der Streckentrennung von Mittel auf Kurz gewechselt sind..Haben das ganze wohl unterschätzt.


----------



## Der böse Wolf (8. Juli 2013)

Laut Meldeliste hatten über 20 Leute nicht bezahlt. Waren womöglich insgesamt weniger Starter.


----------



## Rumas (8. Juli 2013)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:


> Es gibt auch noch Möglichkeiten zwischen 9:00h und 12:00h. Für Leute mit längerer Anreise wäre 10:00h sicherlich angenehmer und selbst der langsamste sollte vor dem Flutlicht im Ziel sein.
> 
> Ich habe die Veranstaltung auch mehr als Vereinsmeisterschaft empfunden. Es waren geschätzt eine Hand voll Hobbysportler dabei. Wenn man natürlich aus dem Ort kommt und niemanden von weiter weg dabei möchte, dann würde ich für 9:00h, besser früher plädieren.
> 
> ...



Auch ich hatte eine fast zweistündige Anfahrt, Saalhausen ist leider für mich nicht über die Autobahn zu erreichen, und bin dafür um 5 Uhr aufgestanden. Gehört für mich dazu. Bei 9 Uhr Start bleibt noch was vom Spätnachmittag.
Bei Startzeiten wie in Neheim, oder noch schlimmer Wetter mit 13 Uhr ist doch schon morgens der ganze Tag kaputt, zumindest für mich...


----------



## Deleted 83484 (8. Juli 2013)

OK, die 13 Uhr Startzeit in Wetter ist eine Ausnahme in die andere Richtung.

Aber ich denke 10 Uhr wäre auch OK und somit für manchen noch interessant.

Die Gesamtumstände am Samstag fand ich jedenfalls nicht so prickelnd und daher ziehe ich meine Konsequenzen draus.

Solche Veranstaltungen sind jedenfalls für Hobbyfahrer ( wie mich ) durchaus fragwürdig, zumal es die Jahre vorher insgesamt anders war ( von den organisatorischen Fehlgriffen abgesehen)

Schade eigentlich, dann Saalhausen war eigentlich immer ein Highlight.

Und das der WDR da war und für Sonntag einige "Stars" teilgenommen haben sollte nicht mit den Startgeldern der Hobby-Biker finanziert werden.

Die "Stars" sind am nächsten Tag wieder weg....Hobbyfahrer ( die ggf mit Familie solch eine Veranstaltung besuchen) kommen ggf wieder in die Region, denn schön ist es ja ( auch wenn ich bei der Tanstellensuche etwas geflucht habe ) und ich denke das ist auch ein Mitgrund, warum solch Bike-Wochenenden veranstaltet werden: um eine Region der breiten Masse zu präsentieren.

Vielleicht rede ich auch dummes Zeug ( Steilvorlage )

Ist halt mein subjektives Empfinden....jeder mag da seine eigene Meinung zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schokoblau (8. Juli 2013)

Hallo

also ich kann die Kritik nicht nachvollziehen,die Startzeit ist vielleicht nicht jedermanns Sache,aber der Rest?

Ich finde das ist mit der schönste Marathon im Sauerland,von der Strecke her ,Verpflegung ( Nudeln und Freibier vorher Frühstück für kleines Geld) , Finnisher Shirt ,kein Startnummernpfand,bester Sonnenschein  Ein besseres Preisleistungsverhältnis giebts nirgends.

Und mit 500 Startern flüssig zu fahren macht mir mehr Spaß als mit 2000 Leuten auf verstopften Trails zu latschen.


Und eine handvoll Hobbyfahrer waren da ?

Ich denke eher es waren eine Handvoll Profis  oder wie verdient ihr euer Geld ???

Also mir hats gefallen.

lg
Andreas


----------



## Honigblume (16. Juli 2013)

Ist zwar schon fast verjährt, aber dennoch, hab unterwegs ne Pumpe aufgeklaubt, wer die verloren hat und sie wieder haben möchte kann sich gern melden.

Ich persönlich finde die frühe Startzeit optimal, so hat man noch was vom Tag. Späte Startzeiten wie in Nordenau find ich nicht so gut, da eben dadurch der ganze Tag, ich will nicht sagen kaputt ist, in Anspruch genommen wird.

Die Strecke fand ich top! Es hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht bei euch zu fahren.


----------

